# Help with Male and Female Doll costumes



## RAWR

Hey Y' all

For my small home haunt this year I'm doing a dollhouse theme. For the female I thought I could have her in a doll like dress, tights to match. But how would I do make up to make her look like a doll? Should I make her look like a clean doll no scratches or chips? or a ran down doll ragged clothes and all? The next thing I'm having a little trouble on is trying to find inspiration on a male costume. I was thinking I could have the actor dressed as a ventriloquist dummy. I did find this mask which is an inspiration http://www.rubbergorilla.co.uk/archie%20page.htm but out of my price range. would I be able to make a mask of this fairly cheap? How would I do this? If you have pictures, links to help me please post them. Thanks.


----------



## Aelwyn

Okay, that pic freaked me out (I have a serious fear of dolls).

Some makeup ideas:




























The center one:


----------



## Aelwyn




----------



## Aelwyn

http://flickr.com/photos/may_queen/430940347/

Object moved


----------



## RAWR

Some of those pictures defiantly help thanks Aelwyn. But I'm still in need with a guy.


----------



## turtle2778

look at the living dead dolls site or just put in that and look and pictures for your male.


----------



## turtle2778

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...+doll&um=1&hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&sa=N


----------



## ubzest

oh man! those are creepy make-up jobs and dolls!


----------



## Lilly

great pics Ale...
my fav is the staple head one, and the black and white doll face 

Rawr..."alfalfa" style comes to mind (little rascals) that kid is scarey
a farmer type person
is this for a real person or a doll? Im confused I guess


----------



## RAWR

It's for an actor in my haunt. I was trying to get a twisted howdy doody feel although i'm not exactly sure how to raise the cheeks to make him look like a dummy or a doll.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

cotton and latex or nose putty wax.


----------



## RAWR

you know Sickie that just might work.


----------



## Revenant

Or you could go crude and semi-featureless and do a sewing-box doll mask like David Cronenberg wore in _Nightbreed_. I wouldn't have remembered that if not for Eldritch Horror's post in the Costume Blooper's thread.


----------



## Alice

Thank you RAWR and Aelwyn I finnaly figured out what I'm going to be!


----------



## RAWR

Okay so i've decided i'm going to use nose putty to bulk up my skin.


----------



## scarem76

Dolls.


----------

